# Venison Hind Quarter



## bullfrog1108 (Sep 5, 2012)

Last night I smoked a hind quarter for the wife and a friend. It turned out great, It was smoked for 3 hours at 250 degrees with a mixture of apple and hickory wood and rubbed with cowboy rub. Hope ya'll like it, I sure did.

Jeremy













deer.JPG



__ bullfrog1108
__ Sep 5, 2012


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice job! What internal temperature did you cook it to?


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks good!  How about details - how big was it and what IT did you take it to?


----------



## bullfrog1108 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,

The hind quarter was about four pounds and I took it to an IT of 160 then foiled it and let it rest for about an hour before slicing.


----------



## smokinwfriends (Sep 5, 2012)

What a great smoke ring.....  Looks great!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 6, 2012)

bullfrog1108 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The hind quarter was about four pounds and I took it to an IT of 160 then foiled it and let it rest for about an hour before slicing.


Thanks for the info! Might have to try it,


----------



## bullfrog1108 (Sep 6, 2012)

If anyone is hesitant to try it, go for it! I really enjoyed mine and it was really easy to do.


----------



## facepeeler (Nov 4, 2012)

We just pulled the hindquarters out of a little doe my nephew shot this afternoon, his first, and he wants to smoke them next weekend. My question is what style rub to use? Im kinda thinking use the same rub I use on pork butts, what I use is a bit sweeter, but is fantastic.


----------

